# Breathable waders??



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

As if 5 pair of waders is not enough, I now want to get a good pair of breathable waders. So anyone out there have recomendations on solid built waders that will hold up more than one or two trips out? I've heard some mixed reiviews but I've only asked a couple of people.

Thanks,
rob


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

Personally, I like Orvis waders myself. I have no complaints with their durability or comfort.


----------



## saltwater (May 3, 2004)

I recieved a pair of Orvis Silver labels for a christmas gift. They are studded boot foots, I will never go back to neoprene. I fished stealhead this winter and was warm and no cold clammy sweat. They stand behind thier products too


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guy, it sounds like orvis may be a good place to start. I will never be without neoprene because I hunt so much in the real cold stuff. But the way I stealhead involves MILES of walking and the neoprene always get too hot no matter what the temp. It always looks as if I went swimming by the time a take the waders off.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Orvis Guide Weight, 5 years old and no problems.


----------

